# Puppy Lead, Leashes Advice Needed



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello All!

What a great group of people to be aquainted with- -Thank You!

I'm sorry I've been MIA for a while...it's been a whirlwind tour with our little Maui- -a good thing, though! :biggrin1:

I need your advice...I am very interested in purchasing a 
"Long Dog/Puppy Obedience Recall Training Agility Lead, Leash ." I'm looking at a 50' leash. Could I get some recommendations of widths (5/8", 3/4" 1"), I don't want it to be too heavy for the little guy, and what material do you recommend? I don't have a fenced in yard yet and I want our little guy to be able to run "fairly" free when we're out in the yard.

Thanks for your help as always! XO,
Marie-Marie!!

P.S. Meet Maui, after his first grooming!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Maui has such a pretty face and coloring. Look at those eyes!! How old is Maui?

[sorry - I don't have any long leash suggestions.]


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow, is he ever a cutie!


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have any long leash recommendations, but I wanted to say Maui is one of the most beautiful Hav puppies I have ever seen....WOW!!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG What a beauty !!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Love those long eyelashes on Maui! I made a long lead with lightweight nylon rope and a clip from Lowe's. I think it is 1/4 inch wide but if you go the DIY route, you can see and feel the different sizes and make the best choice then. 

I use my long lead for recall training or when I'm gardening and have the dogs out in the yard with me.


----------



## MBornadams (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

Thank you again for the welcome, and the idea of DIY- -duh?! You're right...after holding the rope in my hand and feel how heavy it is this will be a good test.

This was my first time posting/inserting a picture of Maui...I could not reduce the size...I know it was like "Bam!" right in your face, hee, hee...Havs are so adorable! Maui is 5 months old...such a great addition to our family.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Anything that large and that long will be too heavy for a little one. We make long lines out of some colorful (pink, lime green, neon yellow) 5/32" braided line we find in Lowes that's pretty cheap. We use small stainless steel hogrings to fasten a tiny little snap on one end of a 16' piece, and heat seal the other end. I think we had to buy 100 of the little snaps to get the ones we wanted, but they were still pretty cheap. We give them to our puppy buyers now.

When we take small pups to local outside parties (quite frequent in the warm months here on the lake), we just clip the long line on to make it easy to catch the puppy if needed. Everyone enjoys helping look after the puppy, and the bright color makes it easy to see.

Longlines are a good safety during a free run until a puppy has a good recall.

I have a video of Nike swimming with one on somewhere. I'll post it on Youtube, and then the link here 





Notice too, it's always with a comfort harness, and not with a collar!


----------

